# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  14 Beautiful SMS, Quotes, Proverbs and much more,Very Beautiful Please Dont Miss it.................

## coolguyskumar

Golden facts of Every one's Life:

1)"When someone loves u, you dont realize it,when u realize it, its too late You always love the one who leaves u and leaves he one who loves u"

----------


## coolguyskumar

)"To love someone is madness and to be loved by someone is gift. Loving someone who loves you is duty, but being loved by someone whom u love is life."

----------


## coolguyskumar

3)" Loving someone deeply gives u courage
  being deeply loved by someone gives u   
  strength.friendship often ends in love, but  
  love in friendship never ends."

----------


## coolguyskumar

4) "Speak less to people u love the most, ............
    coz if they cannot understand ur silence  
    They can never understand ur words."

----------


## coolguyskumar

5)"I trust u" is a better compliment than "I 
    love u"b'coz u may not alwayz trust the 
    person u love but u can alwayz love the 
    person whom u trust."

----------


## coolguyskumar

6)"The greatest gift u can give to someone is  
     Your TIME....b'coz when u give someone ur 
     time, u have given them a portion of uf life 
     that u'll never get back............"

----------


## coolguyskumar

7)"My friendship is like an onion which has many 
    layers in it. It will add taste to your life , 
    but if u try to cut it, u will have tears in 
     your eyes........"

----------


## coolguyskumar

8)"Two lovers plan ot sucide. Boy jumped first, 
    Girl closes her eyes and returns back saying 
    LOVE IS BLIND, Boy in air opens his 
    parachute saying LOVE NEVER DIES............."

----------


## coolguyskumar

9)" Few Relations In Earth Never Die---
     take first letter from each word to get 
     what i mean. it is Friend."

----------


## coolguyskumar

10) "You will be a ROSE for all TREES.
     You will be a SMILE for all FACES.
     You will be a WATERFALL for all HILLS.
     You will be a BROTHER for all CUTE  
     GIRLS."

----------


## coolguyskumar

11) "PHONE mat kiya karo Dear.MOM hoti hay 
      NEAR. PAPA se lagta hay FEAR. BAAT nahi 
      Hoti hay CLEAR. ISILIYE sms karo DEAR 
      Without Fear."

----------


## coolguyskumar

12)" If any girl call u "BHAI" then dont take 
      Tension,b'coz full form of bhai is "Best 
      Husband Among Indians" so just go and 
      Propose her............."

----------


## coolguyskumar

13)"Life is different then a teacher.
     A teacher teaches lesson then keeps the 
      exam. but the LIFE keeps the exam first 
      then teaches the lesson........................thats  
      life

----------


## coolguyskumar

14) Never take some one for granted,Hold every 
        Person Close to your Heart because you might 
        wake up one day and realise that you have lost 
        a diamond while you were too busy collecting 
        stones."Remember this always in life.

----------


## Sporadic

)"Two lovers plan ot sucide. Boy jumped first,  
   Girl closes her eyes and returns back saying  
   LOVE IS BLIND, Boy in air opens his  
   parachute saying LOVE NEVER DIES............."

:rolling;
This is very nice
Nsice sharing lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

gud work

----------


## coolguyskumar

THNX BUDDY

----------


## ndeavr03

You can also get free proverb messages from websites to your mobiles. There are many websites sending free messages to subscribers. If you submit your mobile number to subscribe free messages to their site, they will send free daily inspirational text messages to your mobile. Some of the websites also giving commission  for free advertising. In Receive Daily Inspirational Text Messages by SMS, they are giving free daily messages and commission for free advertising.

John
Become a n'deavr affiliate

----------


## russellyndon

*Re: Please Dont Miss it...*

Don't walk in front of me, I may not follow.
Don't walk behind me, I may not lead.
Walk beside me and be my friend...

----------


## arckana

very nice msgs, i liked them so much

----------


## kadambarivaidya

nice but i have read them before

----------


## mrbaazi

Very  Beautiful

----------

